# JULY 4 SHOW: zombie walk, hellraiser, night terrors, hills have eyes, scream, & more!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

WOW!! Last week you all helped break the record for most downloadsd we had in the first 6 hours that the show was up, and now you reached those downlaod numbers again.......but in only 2 hours of the show being up!! WOW!! Thank you all!! you all are the bloody heart of _Haunted Radio_!!


----------

